

Ask HN: How can Google Fit tell if I am cycling? - hakann

It did miss a couple cycling sessions but it is mostly accurate. Does it combine the data from GPS and the accelerometer? Are these always on?
======
radq
I did a project along these times some time back, training a Hidden Markov
Model on accelerometer + gyroscope data sampled every 100ms gave basically
100% classification accuracy. Can share the code with you if you are
interested.

------
fprotthetarball
I'm having the opposite problem. I don't use a bicycle, but Google Fit thinks
I do. I assume it's confusing my driving with biking, somehow.

------
glimcat
It's easyish to derive to good accuracy from the accelerometer signal alone
(which I believe is always available).

